# Notebook für ca. 700 Euro



## MrWilhelm (8. August 2010)

*Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Hallo,


  ich möchte mir demnächst ein Notebook zulegen. Da ich ein  Notebook noch nie mein Eigen nennen durfte, habe ich überhaupt keine  Ahnung, was die aktuellen Standards sind. Ich würde mich über  Empfehlungen von euch freuen.
  Das Notebook soll für folgendes eingesetzt werden:

Office-Anwendungen (auch Präsentationen mit Beamer und Fernbedienung)
Surfen im Internet über W-LAN
möglichst große Festplatte für Musik- und Film/Video-Sammlungen
auch draußen sollte man einigermaßen etwas auf dem Display erkennen können
Spiele wie Half-Life 2 und evtl. Risen sollen auf dem Notebook laufen
Optimal wäre, wenn auch Microsofts Flight Simulator X laufen würde.  Jedoch kann ich selbst auf meinem Desktop-PC nicht ohne deutliches  Ruckeln spielen. Der ist allerdings auch schon etwas älter.
  Der Preis sollte, wenn möglich, bei ca. 700 Euro liegen.
Ich habe hier mal 3 Notebook rausgesucht. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die für den Preis OK sind und welcher davon am Besten ist:

Notebook 1

Notebook 2

Notebook 3

Ihr könnt mir da sicherlich weiterhelfen….

  Vielen Dank im Voraus.
  MfG MrWilhelm


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

ich würd das zweite nehmen. außer Dir sind 17 Zoll vlt schon zu groß, dann nimm das dritte. Die AMD 5650 ist aber auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als die 5470, d.h das erste würd ich vergessen.

hier haste Benches, zb Risen auf mittel um die 30FPS: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650

Aber an sich kannst Du auch schauen, ob es nicht eines mit "nur" nem Dualcore gibt. Die beiden mit der 5650 haben ja nen Quad, den braucht man aber bei so einer Grafikkarte an sich nicht.


Wenn Du bereit wärst, 740€ auszugeben, dann nimm aber am besten das hier: Acer Aspire 7745G-434G32MNks (LX.PUP02.132) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  die 5850 ist nochmal deutlich besser als die 5650, und der Dualcore reicht da auch noch gut aus. 


ps: was haste denn für nen PC, welche GRaka und CPU, wieviel RAM?


----------



## MrWilhelm (8. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.
740 Euro sind auch noch in Ordnung.



Herbboy schrieb:


> was haste denn für nen PC, welche GRaka und CPU, wieviel RAM?



In meinem PC steckt folgende Hardware:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (Dual Core 2,4GHz)
4 GB DDR2
NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT

Das Notebook soll aber nicht als Ersatz für meinen PC dienen sondern ist eher als Ergänzung für den mobilen Einsatz bei Freunden, im Café, im Urlaub, in Hotels oder einfach nur im Park gedacht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Ja, die Frage war auch dafür gedacht, um nen Anhaltspunkt zu haben, ob ne mobile AMD 5650 oder 5850 besser ist als die in Deinem PC. Das Notebook wird wohl stärker sein als Dein PC, selbst wenn Du doch nur eines mit ner 5650 nimmst.


----------



## MrWilhelm (10. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

17 Zoll scheint mir doch schon etwas zu groß für den mobilen Einsatz zu sein.
Ich habe hier noch mal 2 Notebooks rausgesucht, die zwar etwas teurer sind, aber eine deutlich höhere Akkulaufzeit angeben. Was meint ihr dazu?

HP Pavilion dv6-3011sg

DELL Inspiron 1564-2071 black


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Das HP ist da eindeutig besser, wenn es auch um Spiele geht. Beim Dell wäre Service/Qualität wohl besser.

Hier noch ne Alternative: Notebooks Samsung R580 i3 Harris  Der Akku ist nochmal ein bisschen besser, die Graka ist nen Tick schwächer.


----------



## MrWilhelm (10. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

OK, wenn keine weiteren Vorschläge mehr kommen, werde ich mich wahrscheinlich für das HP mit dem i5 entscheiden. Das Samsung hat dagegen nur einen i3. Oder macht das keinen großen unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Groß nicht, kann Dir bei bestimmten Anwendungen halt kleine Vorteile bringen.


----------



## MrWilhelm (11. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das HP keinen Nummernblock hat. Gibt es denn Anwendungen, bei denen man auf den Nummenblock nicht verzichten kann? 
Ich gebe zwar auch gerne Zahlen auf dem Nummernblock ein, aber ich denke, man kann sich auch umgewöhnen...


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Also, mir fällt nix ein, für das man das haben MUSS - zur Not gibt es auch USB-numpads, und was sowieso immer geht: per Tastenkombi wird ein Bereich der normalen Tastatur zum Numpad, da sind halt zB die Buchstaben KLÖ die Zahen 456 oder so.


----------



## MrWilhelm (12. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Ich schwanke immer noch zwischen HP und Samsung. Beim HP spricht mich besonders das Design an, was mich beim Samsung etwas stört. Das Rot ist mir ein wenig zu Auffällig. Das Samsung bietet aber mehr Akku-Leistung und einen Nummernblock, was mir beim HP fehlt.
Besser wäre ein Notebook, was einen Nummernblock, lange Akku-Laufzeit und kein Gehäuse in Signalfarbe hat. Sowas muss sich doch auch irgendwo finden lassen....


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Kannst Du dir das Samsung irgendwo anschauen? Das ist AFIK ein eher unauffälliges dunkleres rot, kein glänzendes knallrot, siehe auch die Gallerie: Galerie von R580-Harris | Notebooks (R-Serie) von Samsung

Ansonsten musst Du selber wissen, wie wichtig es Dir das Aussehen ist. Es gibt bis ca. 750€ UND gutem Akku ansonsten nur Notebooks mit einer deutlich schlechteren Grafikkarte als im Samsung, so eine: http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4570.13871.0.html da würde Risen auf min grad so mit 30-40FPS laufen.

hier wäre noch ein Toshiba mit einer 5650, das hat halt nur "bis zu" 3.5Std AKku: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/toshiba+satellite+pro+l650+155


----------



## MrWilhelm (14. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Vielen Dank Herbboy für die vielen schnellen Antworten und Tipps.

In Testberichten habe ich jetzt allerdings gelesen, dass das Akku des Samsung nicht hält was es verspricht und auch "nur" die 32-bit Version von Windows mitgeliefert wird.
Deshalb hab ich hier nochmal 2 andere Notebooks rausgeucht und würde nochmals um euren Rat bitten...

MSI GE600-i3347W7P

Acer Travelmate 5740G *Core i5+ATI*


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Die Akku halten natürlich NIE so lange, wie das "bis zu" aussagt, das ist ja klar. Aber wenn da steht "bis zu 4std" und beim anderen "bis zu 3std", dann hält der erste halt schon länger.

Samsung ist an sich "bekannt" für die RELATIV guten akku bei den Multimediabooks. Die beiden, die Du jetzt gepostest hat, haben bestimmt nicht mehr Akkulaufzeit. Deren ~3Std sind in der Praxis dann auch nur 2Std. 

Wenn Du nen WIRKLICH guten Akku willst, musst Du ein Acer timeline nehmen, die haben mit nem Core i3 oder i5 und einer AMD 5650 um die 5-6Std auch effektiv, wenn Du da nix aufwendiges machst, aber die kosten halt auch mehr, zB http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+5820tg+5454g50mnkshttp://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+3820tg+5454g64nks


----------



## MrWilhelm (14. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Laut notebookjournal hält von den vorgeschlagenen Notebooks der Akku des Samsung aber am kürzesten. Es wurde zwar das R580 Hawk getestet, aber ich denke, das macht da keinen großen unterschied - zumal auf der Webseite von Samsung die gesamte R580-Reihe mit einer Akku-Laufzeit von bis zu 4 Stunden angegeben wird.
Laut notebookjournal ergeben sich unter Last folgende Akkulaufzeiten (Links führen zu den Tests):

Samsung R580 93 Minuten

Acer Travelmate 5740G 112 Minuten

MSI GE600 148 Minuten

Acer Aspire 5820TG (TimelineX) 213 Minuten

Obwohl Samsung hier die längste Akkulaufzeit von bis zu 4 Stunden angibt, schnitt das Akku am schlechtesten ab.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Unter LAST ist das immer ein anderes Thema, da kann es immer anders aussehen - interessant wäre ja, wie es aussieht, wenn man "normal" damit arbeitet. Bei dem MSI zB scheinen die fpür den test die 5730 abgeschaltet zu haben - wenn man die graka abschalten kann, ist das natürlich dann auch wieder ein Vorteil, den MSI in de techn. Daten unverständlicherweise nicht reinschreibt und nur 3.5Std als Maximallaufzeit angibt.


Gut, wenn da andere ne bessere Akkulaufzeit haben als das Samsung und es Dir auch wichtig ist, dann nimm halt eines der anderen.


----------



## MrWilhelm (17. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Ich habe mich jetzt für das MSI GE600-i5447W7P entschieden und werde - wenn gewünscht - berichten, ob sich der Kauf gelohnt hat.

MfG MrWilhelm


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

jo, schreib ruhig mal.


----------



## MrWilhelm (29. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Hallo,
da das Notebook nicht auf Lager war, hat sich die Lieferung von  notebooksbilliger.de verzögert. Deshalb, kann ich erst jetzt das MSI  GE600-i5447W7P beurteilen. 
Der Test auf Notebookcheck beschreibt das Notebook wirklich sehr gut und war schließlich ausschlaggebend für meine Kaufentscheidung.
Hier meine Meinung zum Notebook:

Design und Verarbeitung:
+ das Notebook sieht gut aus und glänzt im edlen Klavierlack
- die glänzende Oberfläche lässt jedoch jeden Fingerabdruck sehen
- sobald man das Notebook in der Hand hält, wirkt es gar nicht mehr so  edel. Das Gehäuse besteht aus dünnem Kunststoff, was man beim Öffnen  sofort merkt
+ das Notebook hat eine vollwertige Tastatur mit Nummernblock und lässt sich meiner Meinung nach gut bedienen
- nur die Enter-Taste ist etwas zu klein geraten
+ dafür sieht aber die Multimedia-Touch-Leiste nicht nur sehr edel aus,  sondern sie ist auch noch ganz praktisch und lässt das Notebook schnell  zwischen Akku-Schonender Intel GPU und leistungsstarken AMD/ATI GPU  umschalten

Display:
+ zwar handelt es sich um ein verspiegeltes Display, doch die  Spiegelungen halten sich in Grenzen und werden durch die große  Leuchtstärke wett gemacht. Die Farben wirken kräftig und klar
- bei geringem Neigungswinkel (sowohl horizontal als auch vertikal)  verfälscht sich das Bild aber schnell. So wirken die Farben von der  Seite gar nicht mehr kräftig und alles verschwimmt in einem mehr oder  weniger matschigem Weiß.

Lieferumfang:
+ mit dem Notebook wird das Akku, ein Ladekabel, eine Treiber-CD, eine  Schnellstart-Anleitung und eine Beschreibung der einzelnen Tasten und  Schnittstellen mitgeliefert.
- ein ausführliches Handbuch befindet sich nur als PDF Dokument auf dem Notebook.
+ Windows 7 Home Premium ist schon vorinstalliert
- die Recovery DVD ist jedoch nicht dabei. Auf dem Notebook ist ein  Programm installiert, dass sich msi BurnRecovery nennt. Beim ersten  Starten des Notebooks sollte dieses Programm empfohlenermaßen umgehend  gestartet werden, um eine Recovery DVD zu erstellen. Dafür benötigt man 2  DVD-Rohlinge, die das Programm dann mit den Recovery-Daten beschreibt.  Die 2 Rohlinge bzw. die Recovery DVD hätte msi ruhig noch dazulegen  können.
- vorinstalliert sind auch eine Testversion von Norton Internet Security  und eine 60-Tage-Testversion von Microsoft Office 2007. Die  Testversionen sind meiner Meinung nach einfach nur nervig, da sie  ständig nach einem Aktivierungscode fragen, den man natürlich käuflich  erwerben muss. Die Software habe ich deshalb sofort wieder  deinstalliert, da ich avast nutze und bereits Office 2003 besitze.
+ kostenlos ist allerdings das vorinstallierte Microsoft Works
+ Die Treiber und Software für die Lautsprecher und Webcam sind sehr  benutzerfreundlich. Die Webcam funktioniert einwandfrei und mit relativ  gutem Bild


(Draußen konnte ich das Notebook noch nicht Testen. Ein zweiter Teil meiner „Rezension“  wird deshalb noch folgen)


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Das mit den fehlenden DVDs und vorinstallierter Trial-Software hast Du mittlerweile überall, fast bei keinem Notbook-Modell ist noch ne windows-CD dabei


----------



## heArd (30. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das mit den fehlenden DVDs und vorinstallierter Trial-Software hast Du mittlerweile überall, fast bei keinem Notbook-Modell ist noch ne windows-CD dabei



Die Ausnahme bildet hier Dell. Sie schicken normalerweise eine CD mit.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Also, vlt. bei Geschäftskunden, aber zumindest Privatkundenbereich gibt es das auch bei Dell nicht mehr. Siehe zB Dell Studio 15 beim personalisieren bezüglich "System Recovery" : 

"Betriebssystemmedien MUI Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 BIT) Ressourcen-DVD 5€", ansonsten gilt "Windows® Betriebssystem Wiederherstellungsmedien nicht enthalten"


----------



## heArd (31. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, vlt. bei Geschäftskunden, aber zumindest Privatkundenbereich gibt es das auch bei Dell nicht mehr. Siehe zB Dell Studio 15 beim personalisieren bezüglich "System Recovery" :
> 
> "Betriebssystemmedien MUI Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 BIT) Ressourcen-DVD 5€", ansonsten gilt "Windows® Betriebssystem Wiederherstellungsmedien nicht enthalten"



Stimmt  Das hatte ich ganz vergessen. Aber es gibt immerhin die Möglichkeit, sie mitschicken zu lassen.


----------



## MrWilhelm (5. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Hier der 2. Teil meiner Rezension:

  Akkulaufzeit:
  Die Akkulaufzeit kann so, wie im oben angegebenen Testbericht von Notebookcheck als realistisch angesehen werden.
  + Das Notebook bietet 4, per Tastenkombination anwählbare Akku Modes, die sich unmittelbar auf die Display-Helligkeit auswirken: Gaming Mode, Movie Mode, Office/Presentation Mode, Turbo Battery Mode
  + Im Turbo Battrey Mode mit ausgeschaltetem WLAN konnte ich im Officebetrieb eine Akkulaufzeit von knapp 4 Stunden erreichen. 
  - Mit deutlich höherer Helligkeit (im Movie Mode) und eingeschaltetem WLAN habe ich einen Film über maxdome geschaut. Dabei hielt der Akku nur 2 Stunden lang.

  Außeneinsatz:
  - Da das Display verspiegelt ist, muss man, wenn man direkt in der Sonne sitzt, mindestens im Movie Mode, besser noch im Gaming Mode (100% Helligkeit), arbeiten. 
  + Im Schatten reicht auch der Presentation oder Office Mode. Wenn man nur mit Word arbeitet und keine Probleme damit hat, den Kopf ein paar Mal hin- und herzubewegen, um einen besseren Blickwinkel zu bekommen, dann kann man sogar den Turbo Battery Mode einschalten.

  Leistung:
  + Das Notebook bietet überraschend viel Power. Crysis Warhead kann ich z.B. ohne Probleme mit maximalen Details spielen. Der Intel i5 in Kombination mit der HD 5730 arbeiten wunderbar zusammen und lassen (zumindest für meine Ansprüche) keine Wünsche offen.

  Wenn ihr noch weitere fragen habt, dann immer her damit….

  Leider habe ich bei meinem Notebook einen Pixelfehler festgestellt. Am oberen, fast mittigen Displayrand leuchtet ein Pixel ständig rot. Bei reinem Weiß oder Schwarz leuchtet der Pixel ebenfalls schwarz bzw. weiß. Nur bei bunten Farben leuchtet der Pixel dauernd rot. Wen man etwas weiter weg sitzt (z.B. beim Filme schauen) fällt das so gut wie gar nicht auf, aber wenn man näher hinschaut, besonders beim Spielen, kann der Pixelfehler schon nerven. Ich habe schon versucht den Pixelfehler mit PixelRepairer zu beseitigen, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Wenn ihr noch Tipps hättet, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

  MfG MrWilhelm


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Der beste Tipp wäre: ignorieren... das ist idR nämlich das Problem, wie bei nem Unfall: man will nicht hinschauen, aber muss es irgendwie doch.. an sich ist das nur EIN Pixel von über 1Mio. Da sollte man einfach versuchen, damit zu leben (ne Pixelfehlergarantie gibt es da ja sicher nicht, oder? ). 

Ich hab manchmal auch zB Überreste einer Mückenleiche auf dem Display und keinen Bock, extra ein feuchtes Tuch zu holen - und irgendwann überseh ich das einfach, das fällt mir dann erst 4 Tage später so "nebenbei" wieder auf


----------



## MrWilhelm (6. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 700 Euro*

Laut msi gilt die Garantie erst ab 4 fehlerhaften Pixel. Da muss ich dann wohl mit dem einen roten Pixel leben. Ist ja zum Glück nicht zu sehen, wenn das Bild komplett schwarz oder weiß ist.


----------

